# Europas beste "Hot Spots"



## rhinefisher (16. April 2018)

Beitragvon *rhinefisher* » 16.04.2018 - 10:09 
                                                    Hi!
Da die Urlaubszeit vor der Türe steht, werde ich einige wirklich gute Spots öffentlich machen.
Ich gebe euch einfach die Koordinaten.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






44°41’41.25 N 4°47’09.65 E
 Das beste Döbelgewässer überhaupt.
Ein kleines Nebengewässer der Rhone - ca.9 km südlich der Drome Mündung, etwas nördlich von Montelimar.
Ca. 5km südlich der Mündung gibt es einen zweiten, ebenfalls sehr guten Teich.. .



56°27’52.63 N 10°06’04.07 E
Allerbestes Gewässer für Rotfedern.
Die Gudenau östlich von Randers.

51°50’58.12 N 8°17’37.07 W
Conger auf Ansage..!
Cobh - direkt an der Titanic Pier.

40°44’17.39 N 0°51’32.34 E
 Viele und große Bluefish vom Ufer.. .
Riumar - von der Mündung nach links der Strand auf 3km.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch noch den ein oder anderen Tip??
Petri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                                                                                        DEUS LO VULT !

[Edit Mod - Schreibweise Koordinaten berichtigt]


----------



## Andre´ (17. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Ich kann leider mit den Koordinaten so rein gar nix anfangen ^^ Vielleicht einfach noch Land und Gebiet/ Stadt dazu schreiben ? 
Ist aber nur meine Meinung, vielleicht geht das ja anderen nicht so ...


----------



## Astacus74 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Das geht mir ebenso ich hab mal bei google maps geschaut nichts und dann einfachmal gegoogelt und da kam nur das Blinkerforum bei raus auch keine wirkliche Hilfe....

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kami One (17. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste &amp;quot;Hot Spots&amp;quot;*

Konnte am Telefon damit bisher auch nichts anfangen und habe gehofft dann zu Hause am Rechner was zu erreichen. Aber scheinbar reichen die Angaben nicht für Google Maps. Wenn ich beim Seeschein richtig aufgepasst habe besteht eine Koordinate immer aus Länge und Breite.

Von daher wäre es schön wenn Du rhinefisher noch mehr Infos ergänzen könntest.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Google kann mit den Koordinaten nichts anfangen, da sie im falschen Format sind. So sehen passende Koordinaten als Beispiel für den letzten Platz aus.
40°44'17.39''N 0°51'32.34''E


----------



## rhinefisher (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Hi!
Tschuldigung - jetzt iss besser....|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Justsu (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Ich hab den Thread gestern schon gesehen und als ich heute nochmal drüber gestolpert bin, dachte ich mir, JETZT schreibste da mal rein, dass er sich ja wenigstens die Mühe machen könnte die Koordinaten in einem Format einzustellen, dass google maps verarbeiten kann... bei dem Gefrickel kann ich mir die Plätze ja gleich selbst suchen! 

Wirklich unfassbar, wie manch einer hier so schamlos Infos abgreift/abgreifen will, ohne die geringste Gegenleistung, geschweige denn Scham|uhoh:

rhinefisher ich finde das toll, dass Du die Plätze hier so freimütig allen zur Verfügung stellt, ich Befürchte allerdings, dass Andere "Ihre" Plätze nicht mit Dir teilen werden, zumindest nicht öffentlich... ich kann hier leider nichts zum Thema beitragen, ich kenne keine guten Angelstellen im europäischen Ausland...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Man kann wenn man in einem neuen Gebiet angeln möchte selbst recherchieren, Kontakte knüpfen und so an Informationen kommen, odereinfach die Ecke selbst ausbaldowern. 

Das macht für mich auch das Angeln aus.

Dieser Gedanke irgendwo aufschlagen, zackig den gewünschten Fisch fangen, und am besten gleich den nächsten Spot anvisieren ist nicht meine Welt. 

Welche Reviere für die einzelnen  Arten gut geeignet sind ist doch schnell verfügbares Wissen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

*Bitte hier keine Diskussion aufziehen zur Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Themas!*

Ich hab einen Tipp für ein Top-Barschrevier in Schweden. War letztes Jahr selber dort. 
Der See heißt Lesjön. Hier die Koordinaten:
63°59'41.0"N 16°21'58.1"E

Und rhinefisher - mit Deinen Koordinaten kann man auf Maps immer noch nix anfangen!


----------



## Gast (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Ob das so gut bei den Angeln vor Ort ankommt wenn man Spots offenlegt ?
Nur mal so als Beispiel
51°11'04.0"N 5°56'34.4"E
Super Spot für Zander
Die ortsansässigen Angler werden sich doch bedanken wenn da täglich neue Boote aufkreuzen und selber erarbeitete Spots kaputt fischen.


----------



## Bilch (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Die von Rheinfischer angegebene Koordinaten kann man problemlos in Google Maps finden.
  z.B die letzten:
  40[FONT=&quot]°[/FONT]44[FONT=&quot]'[/FONT]17.39[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT] N 0[FONT=&quot]°[/FONT]51[FONT=&quot]'[/FONT]32.34[FONT=&quot]" oder[/FONT]
  40 44.1739, 0 51.3234 oder
  40.441739, 0.513234

[Edit Mod] Ich musste hier mal das Bild entfernen. Bitte nur eigene Bilder!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*



Bilch schrieb:


> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Die von Rheinfischer angegebene Koordinaten kann man problemlos in Google Maps finden.
> z.B die letzten:
> 40[FONT=&quot]°[/FONT]44[FONT=&quot]'[/FONT]17.39[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT] N 0[FONT=&quot]°[/FONT]51[FONT=&quot]'[/FONT]32.34[FONT=&quot]" oder
> Die Version klappt nicht
> ...




Irgendwie klappt's nicht so richtig


----------



## glavoc (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

nun ja, ist falsch angegeben - O(sten) muß E(ast) heissen. Auch Grad, Stunden und Minuten müssen für anders angegeben werden. Auch die Abstände/Leerzeile müssen stimmen.

PS Blaubarsche sind kaum stationäre Fische...


----------



## Andal (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Was Hot Spots angeht, so hält sich meine Empathie doch sehr in Grenzen... muss ja nicht überall so zugehen, wie beim Heringsangeln an der Schlei.


----------



## Innos (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Ich war mal so frei:

 44°41’41.25 N 4°47’09.65 E
  56°27’52.63 N 10°06’04.07 E
  51°50’58.12 N 8°17’37.07 W
  40°44’17.39 N 0°51’32.34 E

Greeetz,
Innos #h


----------



## glavoc (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Innos - genau so muß dat - THX


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*



Innos schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei:
> 
> 44°41’41.25 N 4°47’09.65 E
> 56°27’52.63 N 10°06’04.07 E
> ...




Sauber. Danke!
Ich habe es im Start-Posting korrigiert!


----------



## Bilch (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Mein Fehler:
40°26'30.3"N 0°30'47.6"E ist richtig

Ich habe erst jetzt bemerkt, dass man mit der dritten Variante einen anderen Ort findet als mit den ersten zwei Varianten – der ist zwar ganz in der Nähe, aber trotzdem nicht derselbe #c

  Entschuldige für das Bild!


----------



## Justsu (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ob das so gut bei den Angeln vor Ort ankommt wenn man Spots offenlegt ?
> Nur mal so als Beispiel
> 51°11'04.0"N 5°56'34.4"E
> Super Spot für Zander
> Die ortsansässigen Angler werden sich doch bedanken wenn da täglich neue Boote aufkreuzen und selber erarbeitete Spots kaputt fischen.



Auch wenn das vielleicht nicht hier hin gehört, finde ich doch, dass alle mal darüber nachdenken sollten und sich mal die Frage stellen sollten, ob sie auch so freimütig mit den Koordinaten wären, wenn es um kokrete Stellen an Ihren Hausgewässern ginge... ICH für meinen Teil möchte hier z.B. nicht meine lieblings Aalstelle, an der man nur sehr, sehr selten andere Angler antrifft, publik machen.

Zum Thema:

Aland-Inseln, sicherlich einer DER Topspots für Hecht in Barsch in Europa! 
*60°04'12.5"N 20°27'26.5"E*


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Leute, bitte bleibt beim Thema! Habe hier einige OT-Beiträge rausgenommen.


----------



## glavoc (18. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

So dann will ich auch mal. Wolfsbarsche, Doraden, Dentexe aber auch Makrelen, Thunfische, Seehechte und -teufel sowie hin und wieder auch mal einen Schwertfisch findet man hier:
*44°06'55.9"N 15°13'42.2"E*


* 
*


----------



## pulpot (19. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*



glavoc schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal. Wolfsbarsche, Doraden, Dentexe aber auch Makrelen, Thunfische, Seehechte und -teufel sowie hin und wieder auch mal einen Schwertfisch findet man hier:
> *44°06'55.9"N 15°13'42.2"E*



Ist das ein Fischladen?


----------



## Puz (19. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Ja, scheint ein Fischmarkt zu sein:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ri...9265df0575981d1!8m2!3d44.1155301!4d15.2283838


----------



## rhinefisher (19. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*



glavoc schrieb:


> nun ja, ist falsch angegeben - O(sten) muß E(ast) heissen. Auch Grad, Stunden und Minuten müssen für anders angegeben werden. Auch die Abstände/Leerzeile müssen stimmen.
> 
> PS Blaubarsche sind kaum stationäre Fische...



Na ja - stationär wohl nicht, die patroulieren halt in der Rinne vor dem Strand auf und ab, aber es ist schon schwierig im Sommer ohne Fisch zu bleiben, wenn man 3-4 Stunden investiert.
Petri#h


----------



## rhinefisher (27. April 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

Hi!
Gerade eben hat man mich angerufen, um mir mitzuteilen dass sich der Döbel-Spot erledigt hat.
Da sich irgendwas an der Bejagung des Kormorans geändert hätte...  .
Da möcht ich nur noch würgen... .
Petri


----------



## Bilch (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Europas beste "Hot Spots"*

46.4166523, 14.1043639
Der Punkt für kapitale Refos.
Hier noch ein Filmchen.
https://youtu.be/3tTiBMCRPJ0


----------

